

Crimea made part of Russia on Google Maps – but only for Russian users - cmsefton
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/crimea-made-part-of-russia-on-google-maps--but-only-for-russian-users-9257233.html

======
higherpurpose
Why would they do this? Also, I thought Crimea just declared itself
"independent", not as part of Russia.

